# orange kitties!



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

A friend of mine has a cat who had three little babies. they are five weeks now so in 5-7 weeks they will be needing homes. They are all orange tabbys, two males and a female. If anyone is interested please let me know! I will try to get pics if i can. 

If you are willing to wait longer her other cat also had kittens but they are still very young, just opening their eyes. They are calico, black and one orange, maybe some more colors i have not seen them since they were a few days old so their colors are probably more evident now. there are five of them.

Don't worry she is not trying to breed they were both accidental litters. The mother of the Orange cats is her's and he mother will not allow her to spay her. We are working to get them spayed without her mom's help. The other cat came to her pregnant, we are also trying to get her spayed once the kittens are weaned.

So is anyone interested?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sound adorable :lol: 

I'm going to move this to Cats in Need for you, since that's where people go to look for potential adoptions....


----------



## LMHS (Jun 1, 2007)

Yep, they are all available, no one is inerested in them yet. Poor kitties. But I still have time to place them.  Anyone inerested, here I am! Thanks Siamese for posting!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

You say one is a female and Orange? Hmm, boyfriend and I will be traveling to Mass. next month as his parents live in Rehoboth...jsut wondering if maybe, just maybe, we could make a pitstop for girlie orange...He actually is the one that has a soft spot for orange kitties.  

How are you doing with findning them homes?


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

My friend actually lives in Indiana and in the best interest of the kittens had to give them and their mother to the Humane Society. It was REALLY for the best though. she also gave the other mom and her kits to the HS. they will eventually be on the Humane Society of Indianapolis' website, When they are up I'll tell you. I'll see If I can find any young pics of the girl.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

here are baby pics
day of birth (or day after)
















this is the female








and so is this










the female is in the middle (4 days)

















Tosca about two weeks

















here is the female (3 weeks and 5 days old) Her name is Tosca.

















and one more pic of Tosca at 2 months (the pic is dark sorry)









So that's her!!

Now the second cat Smokie also had a girl that they believed to be orange, they named her Oddball because she was the only Orange in a litter of black and Calico. I can get a few young pics of her (she's the only Orange one) day of birth.


































Oddball at 5 wks (dark sorry)


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Is the first mother a flame point?? 
Didn't realize the kitties were in indiana. Good luck finding them all homes, they are adorable!


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

yup she's a flame point Siamese mix


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I believe this is Tosca (the HS has named her Mavis)










this is her brother (now named Milton)


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Awww! I wish you all were closer to Ohio.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

> Awww! I wish you all were closer to Ohio.


well are you looking for a kitten? Someone on the dog forum I go to is a cat fosterer and is loaded with kittens. If you are looking for anything in particular I can ask if she has what you are looking for.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, I think its wishful thinking on my part. The BF put his foot down on us getting a cat. He says not until we move into a bigger place (which will happen at the end of this coming september)

*Sigh*

Your kittens were just so incredibly cute that I just wanted to take them all home.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

oh, OK but if you change you mind here are some 

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=42840

and she has more so like I said, anything specific I canask her about and see if she has.


----------

